# Another Japanese modeler doing miracles, this time with the Seaview.



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

You guys will not believe.

Access the link below and be amazed:

http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/goo_goo43/MYBLOG/yblog.html


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link Fernando. This guy is amazing.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

It's a shame he didn't put more effort into it! :lol:

There most likely will not be another one anywhere in the world that tops it. Opening and closeing FS bay doors? Are you kidding?

HAL9001-


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Paste the above link into the following web page to kinda get an idea of what he is saying.

http://itools.com/tool/google-translate-web-page-translator


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm still ... kind of ... paralyzed ... to think straight. Maybe in a few hours.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Guys, go to page 12 and following on his site to see what he is doing with Nautilus.

This is on page 23.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

That's it.....I quit this hobby......can't compare.

*Goes home crying*


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Tiberious said:


> That's it.....I quit this hobby......can't compare.
> 
> *Goes home crying*


I feel your pain.

Some of that detail will never even been seen when the model is closed up.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Now I know what the geek in the Charles Atlas ads feels like!!!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/goo_goo43/MYBLOG/yblog.html


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Antimatter said:


> http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/goo_goo43/MYBLOG/yblog.html


Yes, that's the link included in the original post that started this thread.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

The chasing lights on the computer wall are way cool. And the operating FS bay doors are ingenius; as are the operating crash doors. 
Heck, the whole thing makes me gnash my teeth in envy!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Tiberious said:


> That's it.....I quit this hobby......can't compare.
> 
> *Goes home crying*


Yeah, no kidding! 

HAL9001-


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Astonishing....this guy must be a watchmaker or something....


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Trekkriffic said:


> The chasing lights on the computer wall are way cool.
> Heck, the whole thing makes me gnash my teeth in envy!


On this one Teslabe also came up with an ingenious solution. We shoul envy him too. :wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> On this one Teslabe also came up with an ingenious solution. We shoul envy him too. :wave:


Hi Fernando,
Thank you for the kind words...... Don't envy though, just have fun coming up with one's own take on an effect...... It looks better in motion.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice. That opening sub hatch is killer! As far as the lighting, with a little time and patience and the right computer chips and fibers, ALL of you can do that! I enjoyed his Nautilus as well, which is one kit I REALLY want in my own collection. (as soon as my rich Uncle gets out of the poorhouse and gives me the money! LOL! )


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Tiberious said:


> That's it.....I quit this hobby......can't compare.
> 
> *Goes home crying*


Nope. Get your ass back to the workbench and get to work! You NEVER have to compare your work, just enhance it! Step it up EACH AND EVERY TIME!! Take chances! It pays off to go for it!! Woot! Woot! Woot! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

By the way, you guys may have noticed that the guy is using the Paul's photo etched kit.

Congratulations Paul. The guy really has a good taste. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Speaking of Japanese modelers, remember that one, which left us slack-jawed with the Jupiter 2 Moebius? You may have noticed the Moombus he assembled. If not, click the link below.

http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/external_drive/folder/1302432.html


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Speaking of Japanese modelers, remember that one, which left us slack-jawed with the Jupiter 2 Moebius? You may have noticed the Moombus he assembled. If not, click the link below.
> 
> http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/external_drive/folder/1302432.html


He's doing the HO train stuff big time now. did you see that tower thing he did, some structure in Japan? It's lit up and pretty awesome as well!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Fernando Mureb said:


> By the way, you guys may have noticed that the guy is using the Paul's photo etched kit.
> 
> Congratulations Paul. The guy really has a good taste. :wave:


I was going to mention that, but modesty forbade me to


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Fernando Mureb said:


> On this one Teslabe also came up with an ingenious solution. We should envy him too. :wave:


*I'm green!*

HAL9001-


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

My gosh, guys...I had NO idea! Wow.

Hey, where'd he get that plastic interior for the mini Flying Sub? I need one!

Doug


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Astounding! I wonder if he'd build a Polar Lights 1/350 Enterprise for me? 

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com
*







*


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

the question becomes, at what point is it too much detail?

my guess is that if you can actually SEE it when viewing the model, there is never "too" much detail, but as someone else suggested, once the control panels are sealed up within the ship, anything that can't easily be viewed thru windows seems, in my very humble opinion, a waste of effort.

"but i know it's there" doesn't cut it for me...if nobody can see it, i see no point.

let me be very clear -- this is AMAZING work. truly astonishing. i LOVE to see this kind of detail. however, i am not familiar enough with this model to know how much one can see thru the various windows...and if you can't see it, i don't understand the point of it.

but perhaps he built the ship in such fashion so you can pull it apart to view the truly ingenious craftsmanship he has put into it.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

drmcoy said:


> the question becomes, at what point is it too much detail?
> 
> my guess is that if you can actually SEE it when viewing the model, there is never "too" much detail, but as someone else suggested, once the control panels are sealed up within the ship, anything that can't easily be viewed thru windows seems, in my very humble opinion, a waste of effort.
> 
> ...


Most of the control panels line each side of the control room and are very visible through the front windows. I have not gone the lighting route on mine, except for overhead, but I did create my own graphics to line the surfaces and I even extended the existing model with an additional corridor visible through the rear hatch. Will all of it be visible when sealed up? Perhaps not, but I know they are there and for my model, that is good enough reason for me to put the extra effort in! :thumbsup:


----------

